# Schneemann Montage - Wie geht es richtig?



## DogTag (7. Mai 2007)

Hi Leute,

ich hatte am Wochenende jede Menge Zeit am Wasser gehabt und habe mir so über alles mögliche meine Gedanken gemacht.

Mich würde mal brennend interessieren, wie man eine Schneemann Montage so richtig macht. Ich habe hier im Board gesucht, allerdings noch nichts bebildertes gefunden bzw. worauf man achten muss.

Bei mir am See gibt es ein einzelnen Punkten relativ viel Schlamm. Das sehe ich z.B. daran, dass am Bleib oder am Köder selber recht viel Schlamm hängt. Es ist aber kein Faulschlamm.

Mit PopUp habe ich dort noch nie etwas gefangen, auch wenn ich 5 und mehr cm habe auftreiben lassen.

Wie dem auch sei, ich würde gerne mal den Schneemann austesten und suche daher eine genaue Beschreibung, wie man das richtig anstellt. Bei einem PopUp kommt es ja auch darauf an, dass das Gewicht zum PopUp sauber austarriert ist etc.

Ist das beim Schneemann egal? Erst den Sinker, dann den PopUP und gut?

Kann man z.B. auch einen 16/18mm Sinker und einen 20mm PopUp aufziehen? Macht das einen Unterschied?

Wäre sehr nett von euch, wenn ihr mir die Vor- und Nachteile mal erklären könntet 

Danke
DogTag


----------



## PROLOGIC (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schneemann Montage - Wie geht es richtig?*

Hi

Zuerst ziehst du nen Sinker aufs Haar und dann nen Pop-Up. Dadurch steht das Ganze dann wie ein Schneemann im Wasser, daher der Name.

Ich nehm entweder zwei Boilies der gleichen Größe oder nen größeren Sinker.

Gruß

PROLOGIC


----------



## DrFeelBetter (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schneemann Montage - Wie geht es richtig?*

Hallo,

ich würde das auch so machen wie Prologic....kommt eben

drauf an, ob der Schneeman direkt mit dem sinkenden am

Boden haften soll, oder eben3 -5 cm über dem Boden....das 

kannst aber zu Hause in der Badewanne mal ausprobieren....

die ist für sowas zum üben klasse geeignet....natürlich nur wenn

ihr auch sauberes Wasser habt.....:vik: 

mfg

Doc


----------



## tarpoon (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schneemann Montage - Wie geht es richtig?*

habt ihr gute erfolge mit schneemann-anköderungen?


----------



## carphunter-sobota (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schneemann Montage - Wie geht es richtig?*

Ein Schneeman Rig wird mit einem sinkenden und mit einem (kleineren) Popup Boilie gefertigt.
Die beiden Boilies werden praktisch stehend am Grund präsentiert (wie ein Schneemann).
Ein Vorteil des Schneemanns könnte sein, dass die Fische diese Präsentationvariante noch nicht kennen und das das Popup das Gewicht des sinkenden Boilies fast kompensiert und dadurch die ganze Montage leichter wird bzw. leichter eingesaugt


----------



## Merlinrs (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schneemann Montage - Wie geht es richtig?*

@DogTag Die Größe ist recht egal du solltest nur Probieren ob es auch wirklich absinkt. Wenn nicht noch ein kleines Bleischrott aufs Haar und fertig. Genauso ist die Reihenfolge egal es geht andersrum genauso. Zunächst solltest du aber rausfinden wie weit dein Blei einsinkt. Nicht das die Montage völlig im Schlamm versinkt. Wenn es auf Pop Up nicht geht wird dir wahrscheinlich ein Schneemann nicht weiterhelfen. Vielleicht doch eine andere stelle suchen.

@tarpoon 

Ja die bringen oft den Vorteil das man keine Brassen fängt.
Ich habe meistens eine Montage als Schneemann draußen.
Ich fange damit nicht schlechter als bei einer Singlemontage.


----------



## DogTag (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schneemann Montage - Wie geht es richtig?*

Ich habe komischerweise nie einen Biss auf PopUp, dafür fange ich mit Sinker an gleicher Stelle. Scheint also wohl so zu sein, dass die Karpfen den Schlamm durchwühlen!?

Wenn ich das nun richtig verstanden habe, dann sollte der PopUp den Sinker wohl gerade so am Boden halten bzw. soll der Sinker auf dem Boden stehen und der PopUp direkt darüber, sodass der Karpfen den Boilie - aufgrund des Auftriebs - leichter einsaugen kann? Hmm, doof erklärt aber ihr wisst was ich meine 

Ich wollte die Montage einfach mal ausprobieren, da man immer wieder davon hört und liest. Einfach so aus Neugierde und Spass am ausprobieren.


----------



## Merlinrs (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schneemann Montage - Wie geht es richtig?*

Also wenn sie auf die Sinker gehen dann sollten sie auch einen Pop UP nehmen. Vielleicht waren die 5 cm zuviel. Oder der Pop Up hatte die falsche Farbe. Schneemannmontage bringt wirklich nur den Vorteil das man Selektiver Fischt.


----------



## makki (20. April 2013)

*AW: Schneemann Montage - Wie geht es richtig?*

Hi 
ich habe auch nochmal eine Frage zum Schneemann. Benutzt ihr dazu dasselbe Rig wie für einen Sinker nur mit längerem Haar (also ganz normal No-Knot) oder ein spezielles Rig. Ich habe mit Pop-Ups und Schneemann zwar einige Bisse bekommen, die Fische haben sich aber nicht gehakt oder sind ausgestiegen. Und am Haken kanns nicht liegen, der ist so scharf, dass ich Enten im Schnabel hake 
Lg,
makki


----------



## Naturliebhaber (20. April 2013)

*AW: Schneemann Montage - Wie geht es richtig?*

Wie groß sind Sinker und Popup? Wie lang ist das Vorfach?

Schneemänner mit 20er-Boilies sind z.B. heikel, wenn Satzkarpfen oder Brassen unterwegs sind. Die greifen gern den Popup und ziehen weiter, ohne den Haken bereits eingesaugt zu haben. Da helfen dann aus meiner Erfahrung nur kleinere Boilies, ggf. in der Verbindung mit einem längeren Haar (was aber auch nicht immer hilft).

Ich nehme übrigens gern eine etwas abgewandelte Variante: Ein auftreibendes, künstliches Maiskorn vor dem Boilie oder Pellet.


----------



## gründler (21. April 2013)

*AW: Schneemann Montage - Wie geht es richtig?*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TA5EObRH8J0



#h


----------



## makki (24. April 2013)

*AW: Schneemann Montage - Wie geht es richtig?*

Das KD-Rig fische ich auch, aber nur bei kleinen Ködern wie es auch im Video gezeigt wird. Aber welches Rig sollte man bei einem großen Schneemann verwenden?


----------

